# MS Nordwind Kiel/Laboe Vorsicht!!!!



## Scotti4 (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen, 

hier kommt ein kleiner Warnhinweis in Sachen MS Nordwind (Früher Kiel, jetzt Laboe). Für den Fall, dass Ihr den Kutter gebucht habt und in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten einen Angeltripp plant, solltet Ihr höchste Vorsicht walten lassen. Wir wollten eigentlich letzte Woche Donnerstag bis Samstag mit der Nordwind auf Dorschjagd gehen. Leider kam aber alles anders. 
Am Abend vorher rief uns Kapitän Thomas an, um uns mitzuteilen, dass die Nordwind einen Motorschaden habe und wir nicht rausfahren könnten. (Am Mittwoch sei der Motor explodiert) 
Eigentlich kein Problem, aber die Geschichte dahinter ist sehr heikel. Das gleiche Problem hatten wir bereits letztes Jahr. Zwischendurch teilte er mit, dass er wieder fahre, worauf wir gebucht haben. Vor drei Monaten war der Kutter dann wieder defekt, die Reparatur sei aber kein Problem. Vor 3 Wochen rief er mich an und teilte mir mit, dass er wieder den Betrieb aufgenommen habe. 

Bei all dem, was wir vor Ort gehört haben, ist die Nordwid in den letzten Wochen nicht rausgefahren. Trotzdem hat er offensichtlich noch Reservierungen angenommen und den Gruppen jeweils sehr kurzfristig abgesagt (Quasi nach Anreise)

Vor Ort haben wir auch gehört, dass angeblich andere Gruppen das gleiche Problem hatten. Die sollen aber sogar eine Anzahlung geleistet haben, die sie nicht mehr zurück bekommen haben. 

Ich kann nicht einschätzen, ob diese Gerüchte stimmen, seid aber bitte vorsichtig, damit Euer Angeltripp nicht von Anfang an zum Scheitern verurteilt ist.


----------

